# Extreme Doctor Anxiety



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, it's been a rough week.After having to go to the ER with left side pain and a high BP and rising pulse, and then being given a medication that created a bad bad reaction and then having to leave that ER and go seek treatment at a totally different ER for a medication allergy the ER doctor would not acknowlege..........I'm ALL ANGSTED OUT...........................................................What a drag.Well, the Cardiologist visit is on Friday.I've been on High Blood pressure meds for about 15 years and I've never had a Cardiology visit.I suppose it's about time but accepting the obvious does not make the angst of the whole situation any better at all.Kamie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. Hope all goes well at the cardiologist's. I've seen one in the past, and it's not so bad (just the waiting is the worst!)Good luck and take care.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes, waiting is the worst. I woke up early this AM with the whole shoulder jaw thing again.I've taken my meds and I'm just hanging out today doing nothing but sitting with my feet up.It's how I manage to keep the pulse quiet.I guess it's a good thing that I had all that medicine fiasco because by the nature of the medications themselves they keep my pulse lower.I'm just tired and further frustrated because I sort of see the handwriting on the wall and I don't think I'm going to be able to get part of my life back.I had horses up until this summer.I just sold my last horse a few months ago when I was told yet once again that riding with my pelvic adhesion condition was not a good idea.Mr. Kamie does not ride with out me so there wasn't much sense in keeping the little herd.I couldn't even sit bare back with out hurting so it was not wise to push further.Well, now with the whole pending cardiac thing, my limitations may just include the other part of my life which was diving.I was able to dive with a lot of my conditions being controled in balance and with limitations. But when you get to heart problems that require the cardiologist there are more things than limitations involved.It's just been a rough transition and I'm really tired.Kamie


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Kamie, I know what it's like to have to keep adjusting your life in order to accommodate your health. It's hard to acknowledge that we need to change these things, but I've had to give up a lot of the things I love, too. I know what you mean.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Over the years, I've had my share of "doctor anxiety". After I started working at the hospital, I slowly learned that the best way to avoid "doctor anxiety" is to become as informed as you possibly can about your own health and basically take charge of it. Communicate accurate information to your doctors to help them with the diagnoses. When you are well-informed, you can sometimes (but not always) safely disagree with what doctors recommend for treatment. It's when we don't know what is happening that the medicos become an anxiety-provoking element.Another good thing to do is to seek more than one opinion. Not all medicos are created equal.And don't be shy about voicing your concerns, opinions and willingness to comply with your doctors' treatment suggestions.After all... we know our bodies better than anyone, do we not?Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Well it's a definate. My BP and Pulse are even worse than I thought.Seems to make a big difference when someone finally knows how to take a pulse and BP reading.I think we don't always get our true reading on the BP cuff because people may not know how to do a right reading.My numbers were off the wall today.200/143 w/a pulse of 124.And I thought I was feeling pretty good today.Phenegran seemed to smoothe things right out and Mr. Kamie has been rubbing my feet which always makes me so calm I fall asleep.Well, at least the anxiety is now on to another phase.I liked the cardiologist and the staff and I felt really confortable and even safe because I'll tell ya what...the body seems to know when we are getting ready to have a crisis and off go the internal warning bells and yes, panic does arrive. But it's the panic one gets like when you need to jump to action like when your diving buddy just blew a hose and you have to go over and help out with spare air or the horse just flipped out because of some dopey squirrel and you have to cut him loose from the hitching post that he has hung himself on or your kid went out to play and almost cut off his toe and you have to overcome your tendency to faint at the sight of blood and wisk him off to the hospital. That kind of panic. The panic that gives us grief until we get something done about a baddly escalating sequence of events.I talked to the cardiologist about diving and he Just looked at me and said we'll see.But even if the answer is yes, he has already told me nothing deep AT ALL and most definately no caves.Oh well.Not like I didn't know THAT one.Yeh, it's the unfortunate realisation right now.The cardiologiast thinks it's amazing that I did all the stuff I have done so there is something to be said about mind over matter, but at some point....we just hae to shift phases. As in all good things we need to know when to fold and when to open aanother door of life.So, I'm still a bit sad because the cardiologist didn't sound too sure on that we'll see regarding the diving thing.I just got news of my horse this morning.I hear he's getting along famouly with his new family. My old riding buddies all say he's fat for the winter and happy.So with having closure with my horse I suppose I am ready to begin the healing of my heart on many many levels.Thanks for the support.It's been a rough journey.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

You know something, Kamie? A lot of what you say makes a lot of sense to me.As a borderline, I often stir up a bees nest just to get my adrenaline going... and somehow that helps whatever physical issue is going on with me... it sorta jumpstarts me.... Perhaps my body (and brain) are more resourceful than I realize?Maybe that's why I also like sex so much... it jumpstarts me. Oh well... that's another thread.Somebody please stop the world so I can get off.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Actually, Sex is a whole other chocolate coverdcaffine sprinked ball of trancendental wax.Not at all like riding a big bad Arabian who wants to do the dance into the barbed wire fence or decides to jump the spring before you stop watching the flowers grow, taking you to the air with hide and hair flying.But it is somewhat like the moment when one slips delicately into a trance and dances in the moonlight with jasmine in ones hair.But both do have an effect of freeing the moment of anxiety from the chains of limitationKamie


----------

